# Mark Rippetoe Quotes



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/music_movies_girls_life/mark_rippetoe_quotes

Found these quotes interesting and amusing from Starting Strength author and Strength Coach Mark Rippetoe.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

LOved those quotes, these were a few of my favourites :laugh:

"You guys that worry about eating clean are actually merely bodybuilders looking for justification for your obsession with abs. You cannot get big and strong on 3000 kcal/day. And you cannot eat 7000/day and eat perfectly "clean"."

"On steroids:

There are no shortcuts. The fact that a shortcut is important to you means that you are a pu**y. "

You can't make people smarter. You can expose them to information, but your responsibility stops there. "

My opinion about barbell rows is as follows: **** barbell rows. Really. **** them. Stop wasting time worrying about barbell rows and get your deadlift up to 500. By then you'll have your own opinion and you won't have to worry about mine.

Only people willing to work to the point of discomfort on a regular basis using effective means to produce that discomfort will actually look like they have been other-than-comfortable most of the time. You can thank the muscle magazines for these persistent misconceptions, along with the natural tendency of all normal humans to seek reasons to avoid hard physical exertion.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Rip is the daddy :rockon:


----------



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

I just started to train since the new year and have been using the leg press,however yesterday ordered a Power Rack and a 185 kg Olympic Barbell set and will soon be doing Squats instead of the Leg Press.

I have been visiting Rippetode's forum and he does not mess about with his answers and find that quite refreshing.I look forward to getting his book and beginning the Starting Strength programme.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I did SS when i first started training and grew like a weed mate,,, cant go wrong 

Which forum do you mean?? Is strengthmill his place??


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i did starting strength and it was amazing


----------



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> I did SS when i first started training and grew like a weed mate,,, cant go wrong
> 
> Which forum do you mean?? Is strengthmill his place??


 Yes he has a Q&A forum on Strengthmill.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Ramone said:


> Yes he has a Q&A forum on Strengthmill.


Yep i browse the forum, but dont post...

Your right.. gotta love his blunt answer's.. Straight to the point..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I also did ss when I first started, squats 3x per week is a killer!


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Im doing SS soon, but ive started to use the form he sugests for bench deads and squat.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

On the ethics of meat eating:

Okay, have you ever been around chickens? They are stupid, uncooperative, inconvenient, ill-tempered creatures. They get what they deserve. **** chickens

That made me laugh!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

i have also started the ss 5x5. been doing it for 2 weeks now. im loving it.

i think that rippetoe guy is quite funny. i have been watching his vids a lot. seems like a funny guy


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

rip is the man :thumb:

On resting in between reps: It varies with the length of the set. 5s or fewer get a breath to reset. Longer sets might take 2 breaths. During the last few reps of a true 20RM squat, just do what Jesus tells you.

i use the jesus scale for measuring intensity. If I feel like I'm about to meet god and that i'm phasing through space and time, then it's hard enough 

one of my favourites:

&#8230;we have not spent the last 65 million or so years finely honing our physiology to watch Oprah. Like it or not, we are the product of a very long process of adaptation to a harsh physical existence, and the past couple centuries of comparative ease and plenty are not enough time to change our genome. We humans are at our best when our existence mirrors, or at least simulates, the one we are still genetically adapted to live.

And that is the purpose of exercise.


----------

